# Rutube



## tithis (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

je viens recemment d'acquérir un ipad le dernier en date j'essaie de comprendre un peu le fonctionnement mais je n'arrive pas a lire les vidéos sur rutube sachant que je ne passe pas par safari mais par mercury quelqu'un peut il m'aider merci d'avance  et c'est pour regarder des mangas :rateau:


----------

